

Show HN: We built a tool to create and run viral giveaways - stevenkovar
http://viralsweep.com/?showhn

======
FreeKill
Nice looking site! I couldn't really tell though, but what are the options for
people to signup for the giveaways? I've run some before where you give
entries away for commenting, social sharing, tweeting, etc. Does this
accomplish something similar or is it email signups only?

~~~
massarog
Thanks! Email entry is the only way to enter (for businesses, collecting leads
is most important). Sharing options are on the 2nd page of the giveaway, and
we will soon have these incentivized so you can provide additional entries for
each.

------
thejosh
Very cool - an all in one hosted giveaway solution.

Maybe you guys can do a "once off" pricing for someone who wants to try it,
though I guess the 14 day trial does that.

Great landing page as well.

~~~
massarog
We took that into consideration and instead of offering a 'once off' plan, we
decided to just offer 14 days free.

------
brianbreslin
I like this. Where can we see an in action campaign? Does it include tools for
incentivizing sharing? i.e. earn more points for every share you make.

~~~
massarog
Co-Founder here. Here is one of our clients active campaigns:
<http://www.hmdhome.com/kitchen-designer>

We have sharing built in (on the 2nd page) but it is not incentivized, yet.
We're almost done building in the incentives for it (offering extra entries).

~~~
dtsingletary
Not to be negative, and you've likely done some research here, but keep in
mind the social network policies on incentivizing sharing and social actions:

FB: "You must not incentivize users to use (or gate content behind the use of)
Facebook social channels, or imply that an incentive is directly tied to the
use of our channels."

~~~
massarog
I'll look deeper into this, but we are not an app on Facebook, and users would
be incentivized with an additional entry by simply 'liking' a page via the
'like' button. Many other companies do this so I don't believe its against
their policies, but again, I'll look deeper into it.

~~~
dtsingletary
Playing entirely by the rules tends to put one at a competitive disadvantage
in social these days.

"c. You must not incentivize users to Like any Page other than your own site
or application, and any incentive you provide must be available to new and
existing users who Like your Page."

Not entirely dismissive of it, at least! Likes are ok.

